# [SOLVED] notebook keyboard is doing some strange things



## pengyou (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a compac Evo N1020v. Sometimes when I type it will start doing other things as though I were using some of the function keys of the software I am using. What should I do? Does this mean it needs cleaning? A software reinstall? A new keyboard? A new notebook?


----------



## stevedave952 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: notebook keyboard is doing some strange things*

Mine just started doing something similar. Backspace does "Y]t" and opens the file drop down. Enter does "VXCZ" and the volume bar pops up briefly. It seems to be totally random (right now it's fine, but I could be typing along and then BOOM I get the weird things). I think it started doing it after trying to visit a website called londontown.com too look for thing to do in London on vacation, So I thought that the language thing could be it, but that all looks Ok. I'm running XP on a Dell notebook. Sorry I couldn't help, just know you're not alone. 
Jason


----------



## brian.murphy9 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: notebook keyboard is doing some strange things*

Hi Guys,,
Have a Dell Inspiron - on Xp - Same thing happening here - L is 3 .
I suspect that my 2yr old may have jumped on the keyboard - purchased a new hp today so am gonna open the Dell and take a look - will keep you informed.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: notebook keyboard is doing some strange things*



brian.murphy9 said:


> Hi Guys,,
> Have a Dell Inspiron - on Xp - Same thing happening here - L is 3 .
> I suspect that my 2yr old may have jumped on the keyboard - purchased a new hp today so am gonna open the Dell and take a look - will keep you informed.


-- have you tried SHIFT+NumLk ?


----------



## brian.murphy9 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: notebook keyboard is doing some strange things*



TriggerFinger said:


> -- have you tried SHIFT+NumLk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TimDia (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi, I have a FUJITSU SIEMENS C SERIES LIFEBOOK and i have a problem with my keyboard. When i type d it types yd, vb instead of b or v, yd instead of y, rw instead of r or w and 43 instead of 4 or 3. And when i type backspace a menu appears. Can you help me to solve this problem? Is there a combination of keys? Thank's


----------



## stevedave952 (Mar 31, 2008)

I've narrowed the problem down to the right side of the keyboard. I believe it to be a hardware issue. Since I transport the computer every day, It seems like the jostling may have worked something loose under the keyboard. When the problem happens, I can pick up the computer with a hand on each side, and bend/tweak the chassis of the computer slightly, and the problem tends to go away. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## sakib_saeem (Aug 1, 2010)

Mine just started doing something WEIRD. Backspace does "Y]t" and opens the file drop down. Enter does "VXCZ" and the volume bar pops up briefly. It seems to be totally random (right now it's fine, but I could be typing along and then BOOM I get the weird things). I'm running Vista Home Baic on a Dell Inspiron 1420 notebook. Plz some1 help me out . I am in bad situation with this problem


----------

